# opinions on a new bike for GF. Trek Neko perhaps?



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I am wanting to help my girlfriend upgrade to a newer better bike. Currently she has a Trek Navigator 200 and think that a hybrid with a lil bit more offroad ability would be appreciated. We take the kids to a mild single track and rail trails but absolutely no difficult trails. So I would like to stay with Trek since my local dealer has taken amazing care of me. So would a trek Neko be something to look at? Any other models to look at?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Since you have a trek dealer, talk to the guys that work there. They'll have her right there to explain what kind of use, local trails and size would be perfect for her.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Does she ride roads? If she got a real mountain bike would she be interested in trying harder trails and getting better? If you are looking at a smaller budget the Skye or Cali looks nice, or the Superfly if she can do a 29er and can spend a little more.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Rail trails and some road.i don't ever think she would do any harder trails. I would really like if she would, but have to do what she feels comfortable with. That's why I was thinking the Neko, at this time the Sky or Cali would be overkill.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hybrids aren't good for much, they do nothing well.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

They make the riders think that biking sucks. And they're good at collecting dust in the garage. Is the trek a hybrid? (Sorry. Too lazy to google it myself.)

If I wanted her to ride more than once, I would get her a decent hardtail mtb, some flat pedals and probably a more upright configuration. I would make sure the bike is light enough so she wouldn't feel like she's riding a boat anchor. Generally, women don't weigh as much as men and, man, those pounds add up and become a bigger percentage of our total weight quickly. A 30 pound bike doesn't seem like a lot to some guys but that could be 1/4th of a woman's weight. That wouldn't be fun to haul around uphill. Tire volume and width would be key for me as well. At least 2.1 on mtbs and 38c on cx.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

For the intended purpose, it sounds like the Neko would work. However, it won't be that much better than her current bike. The tires are narrow hybrid, 1.4" tires. They'll be lighter (but not much), which will lead to higher speed, but they won't be as comfortable as wider 2.1" tires you'd get on an inexpensive 29er. and the price for a 29er isn't any worse than the Neko. You just don't get the women's seat and "comfort" grips. Maybe see if the LBS will do a swap at reduced price.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Even for mild singletrack, I'd go with the Skye or Cali over the Neko. Even some rail trails can have some seriously chunky gravel, possibly washboards, and that is miserable on 700c wheels/skinny tires. Unless you're a glutton for pain. 

Within mountain bikes, I'd still go with the Skye or Cali (over, say, a Superfly or X-Caliber) because the riding position looks more relaxed. 

Can she come look at the bikes with you and parking-lot test them?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

My daughter has a Cali, and absolutely loves it, l believe the Cali is a Superfly just in 'women colours' and with a womens seat.

Funnily enough the only other Cali we have ever seen was being raced by a boy.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

cmg71 said:


> My daughter has a Cali, and absolutely loves it, l believe the Cali is a Superfly just in 'women colours' and with a womens seat.
> 
> How is the weight of the Cali? My gf is a novice rider, never liked riding until I came along and showed her how better bikes make riding more enjoyable. I want to ease her into the trail scene so I want something that is decently equipped. The more I look at the Cali and the Skye, the more I want to go that direction.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Standard the 17" came in a bit over 12kgs, so imo its not heavy, but l would say a lot could be lost with a new wheelset if thats your thing.
I havent checked properly, but lm thinking the 29" Mustangs a little on the porky side.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I am a lil concerned that a 29ers may be a bit big for her. Wondering if a 26 or 27.5 would be better. At 5'4" and new to the sport, don't want to overwhelm her.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

My daughter is 12yrs old, and approx 5', the bike fits well, she does have long legs though.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Took the gf to the bike store and test rode the Cali S and SL in 15.5 and 17". She seemed more comfortable on the 15.5 and I think the 27.5 may be the route to go. She said she felt too stretched out on the 17" and I am not sure that a shorter stem would be enough to fix it. Standover was fine on the 17" tho. We will have to go back again and check them out again.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't ever try to fix too stretched with a shorter stem. Get the right size frame to begin with"


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Excellent! Glad you are considering the Cali. Sounds like the 15.5 would be best.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I was gonna buy her the Cali of her choice but she was being difficult about it being too much money so we didn't get one. I then found a killer deal on a Trek Lush that I couldn't pass up so I was sneaky and bought it. The Lush looks absolutely brand new so I will surprise her with it. Hopefully she doesn't figure out that I spent a heck of a lot more money on it rather than the Cali. Hope she likes it, I am sure it is way overkill, but I would rather have her on a good bike than a POS that could get her hurt.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fuzzwardo said:


> I was gonna buy her the Cali of her choice but she was being difficult about it being too much money so we didn't get one. I then found a killer deal on a Trek Lush that I couldn't pass up so I was sneaky and bought it. The Lush looks absolutely brand new so I will surprise her with it. Hopefully she doesn't figure out that I spent a heck of a lot more money on it rather than the Cali. Hope she likes it, I am sure it is way overkill, but I would rather have her on a good bike than a POS that could get her hurt.


Perfect. Good man!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

ride report? Does she hate your guts now?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't tell her how much. I don't get people that complain about the price but if you get the cheap, shitty 35 pound bike, she may never ride it.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

She had a pretty big grin on her face. This was the first time in the woods, and she did awesome. One small tip over, a few times she couldn't quite make it to the top of the hill but she amazed me when she didn't back down on any obstacle except the couple I had her walk. She even went of a 8 inch log, something that a lot of us would take for granted. I rode in front of her calling out the terrain and although it was slow, it was great. Very proud of her. After we were done, we went to the bike store and got her a better seat and some flats, bike had clipless pedals on it when I got it. She wants to go again tomorrow after she drops her kids off at school. So I think that is a good ride report, right? lol.

I think at first she questioned why i wanted her to have something different than her hybrid, but she knows now. Much lighter bike, full suspension, and just altogether better suited than a smooth tired hybrid.

Trust me, I will try and make sure she doesn't find out the price I paid, I may get in trouble, lol. I fully understand that you get what you pay for, I have fairly good tastes in bikes so in the long run, I would rather buy one very good bike instead of multiple crap bikes.

Thanks for your help with my questions.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great ride report and thank you so much for your enthusiasm. Now go forth and find every thread where somebody wants to buy a hybrid and tell your story. :lol:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Success! Been following this thread.. so inspiring and feel-good


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

On our way to a different trail system to see if she still likes mountain biking and still like me... lol.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

This tread turned out awesome.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Woohoo! Which Lush?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Rae6503 said:


> This tread turned out awesome.


I agree


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I found her a used 2013 Lush SL. I am guessing one of the last models with the 26" but it doesn't seem to bother her in the least. She has freaking amazed me with how well she has been doing. 

Today was a lot of loose gravel, sand and tree roots in uphill and downhill runs and my girlfriend took it all in stride. She only backed down a couple of times. Nobody would have guessed she is a 2 day rookie. I am very impressed. I would look back every once in a while and boom, she is just a few feet behind me. She started getting tired after an hour and 6.5 miles but I think she would have kept going if she could. I am almost afraid that she is gonna show me up soon, lol. I am definitely sure that she likes the bike and the sport. This is all coming from someone who when we started dating 3 years ago hated to ride a couple of blocks on the sidewalk. Amazing how a good bike and company can change your thinking.


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

I really, really like the 26" Lush. 

So glad she's having a good time!


----------

